# Auf Localhost vom andren Rechner zugreifen



## mcphilli (6. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe im Netzwerk einen Rechner mit Apache, PHP und MySQL. Nun möchte ich von einem Rechner auf den Localhost zugreifen, also ich möchte die PHP-Datein ausführen. Wie bekommt man das hin oder geht sowas überhaupt?


MfG

MCPhilli


----------



## fluessig (6. April 2004)

Bist du dir sicher den Sinn eines Webservers verstanden zu haben?
Tut mir leid, wenn das etwas sarkastisch war. Die Frage hatten wir gestern glaub ich schon mal.
Geh an einen anderen Rechner wenn dein Server läuft, dann gib in der Adresszeile seine IP oder Netzwerknamen ein und dahinter :8080 (es sei denn du nutzt einen anderen Port)  im Anschluß vielleicht noch ein / und den Verzeichnisnamen.


----------



## mcphilli (6. April 2004)

Mit Netzwerken usw kenn ich mich ehrlich gesagt kein bischen aus. Aber danke, es ...


----------

